# Frog Fishing crazyness video



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Just saw an amazing video figured I would share it with all you frog chuckers!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDIGyozPnKI&feature=share[/ame]


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks!

Mr. A


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Good reminder to be ready anytime during a retrieve for a strike even when we lift the lure from the water. I will guess Muskie guys know this better than anyone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Time to switch to a buzzbait


----------



## Banditman (Jan 23, 2012)

That was awesome!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That was cool Video thanks for sharing I have had bass in the Sandusky bay hit a lure that wasn't in the water just inches above it and almost stole my rod more needless to say I won't leave them like that again


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think my stomach would fall out of my butt too if a 9 lber hit a frog like that right at the boat!!!! Awesome video!!!


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

One of the coolest I have seen


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I wonder how far he followed that frog? Not exactly the typical frog retrieve.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha my rod would be gone. Braid to medium heavy rod and a huge bass right at the boat. I always am switching hands with my rod to cast right when he hit it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

ducman491 said:


> I wonder how far he followed that frog? Not exactly the typical frog retrieve.


I don't know that he followed it at all. If you watch really closely several times, you can see he came to the bait and met it. So, my question is, how did he detect it that quickly and strike it? I know they are pretty good in their lateral lines feeling/hearing vibration, its the only thing I can think of. Because that has to be like a reflex and reactionary strike.

Love the video! Thanks Josh!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

bass are pretty smart and can learn fast IMO so its possible that the bass followed the frog in on a previous cast and was hanging near the boat watching this frog come in every cast and finally decided it was time to eat. Also notice how he has the frog hanging inches over the water for a good while before he casts. Right in the same spot where the fish hits only about 12 seconds later. Maybe... I have also heard of certain times of year that you can reel a fluke stye bait as fast as you possibly can reel across the top of the water and catch bass like crazy. Never tried it though.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

That's a cool video.


----------

